# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Prelazak na dojenje na samo jednu dojku?

## Lutka

Ovako...ne znam ni kako bih nazvala temu. dojim već gotovo 14 mjeseci, i zbilja sam više umorna, prsa su mi...joj bolje mi je ne opisivati...ja ne znam uopće što ima u njima više. Malac voli sikiti, problem je što nerado pije išta drugo, samo voda i to malo, nikakvo mlijeko neće. Uglavnom već nekoliko dana dojim ga samo na desnu dojku jer na lijevoj mi je taako čudan osjećaj. Ta lijeva mi je puno manja i čini mi se kao da su ti mliječni kanali sasušili?? Koliko je to ok, da mu sada dajem samo jednu dojku? Čitala sam već prije da ima žena što doje samo na jednu, što se s ovom drugom dešava? U principu sklona sam tome da prekinem, al evo i sad mi je u bronhitisu na antibiotiku, jadničak, uvijek nađem razlog da produžim još jedan dan, pa još jedan dan i tako...

----------


## crnarupa

> Ovako...ne znam ni kako bih nazvala temu. dojim već gotovo 14 mjeseci, i zbilja sam više umorna, prsa su mi...joj bolje mi je ne opisivati...ja ne znam uopće što ima u njima više. Malac voli sikiti, problem je što nerado pije išta drugo, samo voda i to malo, nikakvo mlijeko neće. Uglavnom već nekoliko dana dojim ga samo na desnu dojku jer na lijevoj mi je taako čudan osjećaj. Ta lijeva mi je puno manja i čini mi se kao da su ti mliječni kanali sasušili?? Koliko je to ok, da mu sada dajem samo jednu dojku? Čitala sam već prije da ima žena što doje samo na jednu, što se s ovom drugom dešava? U principu sklona sam tome da prekinem, al evo i sad mi je u bronhitisu na antibiotiku, jadničak, uvijek nađem razlog da produžim još jedan dan, pa još jedan dan i tako...


Ja dojim na jednu zadnjih par mjeseci jer je moja beba sama odbila lijevu. Nista se nece desiti osim sto je jedna duplo manja od druge  :Smile:  Sve je OK.

----------


## mona

ja dojim sina več cca 10 mj samo na desnoj
nije mi lijeva manja i ne dešava se ništa.probala sam ga staviti na lijevu neki dan,prvo me je pogledao kako da nisam normalna,dva puta povukao i onda se prebacio na desnu
očito u lijevoj nema ništa

----------


## Lutka

evo gledam ovaj svoj post od prije 3 ipo mjeseca i šta da vam kažem...još ga uvijek dojim samo na desnu dojku,
svaki dan si kazem: ajd jos samo danas i evo nas tu di jesmo.

----------


## sejla

I moja Ema je već tri mjeseca samo na desnoj....imamo nekoliko dnevnih i 1-2 noćna podoja.....jednostavno je počela postepeno odbijati lijevu, a ja sam onda prestala inzistirati....jedino mi je sada ogromna razlika u veličini, najbolje mi je u sportskim grudnjacima jer mi u onim s košaricama iz jedne onda curi a u drugoj prazno  :Rolling Eyes:  bit ću zgodna ove godine na plaži  :Laughing:  al neka meni ona samo papa dokle hoće  :Smile:

----------


## nevenera

dojila sam samo na jednoj otkad je mali imao godinu, pa sve dok nismo prestali, 23mj. do tad je normalno dojio na dvije. iako je preferirao jednu. ja sam nudila obje no na kraju sam odustala kad je dulje vrijeme odbijao jednu. nisam imala nikakvih problema poput curenja il razlike u veličini

----------


## Kloto

Moja isto sad skoro sam na desnoj. Cice mi izgledaju čudovišno, jedna ogromna, druga sirota i ispuhana.

----------

